# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  Nokia تخطط للتوسع إلى فئة جديدة من المنتجات الإستهلاكية بعد صفقة ترخيص جديدة

## mohamed73

لقد رأينا العلامة التجارية Nokia على الهواتف الذكية والساعات الذكية، ولكن الشركة تريد الآن توسيع وجودها. لقد الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]عقدًا  مع Global Icons، وهي شركة مغامرة في مجال الترخيص، مما سيساعد Nokia على  توسيع نطاق المنتجات التي تحمل علامتها التجارية لتشمل أكثر من مجرد  الهواتف الذكية. 
 حاليًا، تملك شركة HMD Global Oy الحق في البحث والتطوير وبيع وتسويق  أجهزتها تحت العلامة التجارية Nokia. شركة Withings هي الشركة التي إستحوذت  عليها شركة Nokia أولاً، ولكن في نهاية المطاف، تحطمت العلاقة وأصبحت  Withings تعمل الآن بمفردها. وجدير بالذكر أن تكنولوجيا الصوت OZO Audio  أصبحت الآن جزءًا من قسم AV في شركة Oppo.
 Nokia هي شركة رائدة في مجال الإتصالات السلكية واللاسلكية، فهي تعمل  على تكنولوجيات 4G و 5G، ومع الإنتشار المتزايد لشبكات الجيل الخامس 5G،  فقد نرى طائرات بدون طيار وغيرها من التقنيات والإبتكارات الإستهلاكية. 
 وبخصوص هذا الموضوع، صرح العضو المنتدب في الفرع الأوروبي لشركة Global  Icons، السيد David Williams بالقول : ” سنسمح بجلب تجارب المنتجات التي  تحمل العلامة التجارية Nokia “، لذلك نحن ننتظر لنرى ما تفكر فيه الشركتان.

----------

